# Wtb-Musselman suicide 2 speed hub $$$



## Nickinator (May 8, 2015)

Going through my 38 deluxe bluebird 2 spped hub i find i cannot remove the braze from it so i am now in search of the hub internals

Nick.


----------



## Nickinator (May 8, 2015)




----------



## catfish (May 8, 2015)

Nickinator said:


>




Ouch! That should not look like that.


----------



## catfish (May 8, 2015)

You can't even grind off the braze?


----------



## bricycle (May 8, 2015)

catfish said:


> You can't even grind off the braze?




I thought of that too, but as good as the braze is, it is probably underneath as well......


----------



## Nickinator (May 8, 2015)

I have tried super heating it off already and it didn't even budge, I don't really want to grind on it as I know it has braze on the inside as well. I was really hoping George would sell me that one he had at ML but he decided not to sell it I guess.

Nick.


----------



## Duck (May 10, 2015)

Have it machined off.


----------



## Nickinator (May 10, 2015)

I would but, I would rather find one I know will work as I know its a bad percentage that its probably broke internally 

Nick.


Duck said:


> Have it machined off.


----------



## bikiba (May 11, 2015)

Don't super heat it, blowtorch it. It will melt off.


----------



## catfish (May 11, 2015)

bikiba said:


> Don't super heat it, blowtorch it. It will melt off.




Yes! Torch!


----------



## Duck (May 11, 2015)

catfish said:


> Yes! Torch!



 ..........


----------



## hoofhearted (May 11, 2015)

*While the following info will not gar-un-tee me a hero's welcome ...
i share it anyway.  

The initial heating of this unit (to apply the braze) has destroyed the 
hardening and tempering of the one piece that requires hardening 
and tempering -- the driver.

Even if all individual components of this unit could be separated .....
and they can ... the necessary toughness imparted thru heat treatment 
... now gone .. will not allow that driver to withstand the twisting it was 
designed to do. 

The worm-gear function is now at the mercy of loads that would shear-
away and abrade those spired, drive-teeth ... and the now-soft bearing-race
of the driver will not withstand the hardened ball-bearings that cry to roll, 
once again, in that race.*

I wish i had better news ...

........ patric


----------



## cyclingday (May 11, 2015)

Words of wisdom, Patric.


----------

